# walmart bags and gardening



## Adirondackgal (Aug 8, 2013)

I have been doing a little research on this. I see where some people are planting their plants in the canvas-type walmart bags. Is there any issues with lead? I was thinking of doing this type of gardening, but if there is lead involved I will forget the idea.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I thought about using those poly fiber feed sacks. They used to hold feed so they would have to be okay for food use. And they are free.

But I'm not there yet. Still trying to get the pop bottle towers worked up.


----------



## farmgal (Nov 12, 2005)

I worry about the chemicals leaching out. I wouldn't risk it.


----------



## anahatalotus (Oct 25, 2012)

I was thinking about it as well since I'm doing a container garden. I was more worried that since there plastic and not actually a canvass some type of bpa like chemical would leach into the soil, I didn't even think of lead. Perhaps if I can find some plain actuall canvass sacks at a thrift store I'll give it a try.


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

I thought about that also, but it looks like it would become a big mess after a while. Plus you need a base to set them in to hold water....figured I would just keep buying the $1 buckets from the Wmart bakery and planting in those.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2014)

I use grow bags..watched larry hall on youtube that is where I got the idea.


----------



## oberhaslikid (May 13, 2002)

I did it this year.I have 2 kiddy pools 5 bags each n they are doing great.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Or use a potting soil bag. The canvas would be hard to keep watered since the water could evaporate though the sides of the bag.


----------



## bubbba (Jul 6, 2004)

I am planning on trying this idea out this summer, in fact its spring pick up in town and last night my first find was a plastic kids sand box pretty much a swimming pool but with a lid that i plan to use for more bags. The idea with the bags is that they air prune the roots, this apparently stopps the roots getting all rootbound around the pot and instead stimulates the roots to send out many side shoots. Using the pools to hold them, with a hole in the side to limit the amount of water,is supposed to give them all the water they want with plenty of air also available to the roots. This should be interesting as I have never grown a tomato or pepper or a zuchinni in me life. Hopefully that soon changes ! Happy gardens! Peace


----------



## oberhaslikid (May 13, 2002)

Ok this is how I started out. And This is how they are today.


----------



## bubbba (Jul 6, 2004)

Now thats what i talkin about! Great job ! Any advice or tweaks? What is in the grow bag? I have some used promix that i want to add some compost/manure to and maybe a few other things like extra calcium and whatever else sounds good. Again great job! Peace


----------



## oberhaslikid (May 13, 2002)

We hit all the second hand stores an bought 10 bags a quarter a piece and then went to Walmart an got the rest.
We did one at my DIL she rents and wanted a garden this is her first one there.

I got a bale of pro mix and miracal grow garden soil an mixed together.
I also ziptied the tops of the tomato cages together. I don't use cages bought these just for this.
The bags in front have peppers I raised. They were really small when I planted but came out of it soon.


----------

